# Spaceliner.... what is this guy on???



## BrentP (May 7, 2013)

Here's a Spaceliner owner with no sense of reality.  I emailed him last year about his bike after I heard he had one for sale, and he told me $2,500.  When I told him a good one might be worth $500-600 he told me I didn't know what I was talking about and that he's sold Spaceliners before for that much (don't know on what planet, but certainly not planet Earth).

Today my automatic Kijiji search popped up a local Spaceliner ad for the first time ever, and it turns out it's the same bike.... and he's asking the same price   Some people just don't do their homework, do they?

Here's the ad in case anyone wants to snap this bargain up 

And here's a screen cap, for when the link no longer works.


----------



## jd56 (May 7, 2013)

*Must include shipping from Calgary*

At least he should hand deliver the bike for that ridiculous price.
Where do these people get there prices and values from.
I mean that bike shippment must be $2300 as I assume that is why it is out of this stratisphere.

He is the reply I sent him....hope he responds (had to give him my email to process the reply)

*Not sure why you have an outradgeous over the top price for this bike. Even if this was a complete (with chainguard, chainring spinner, kickback 2spd rear hub...a deluxe model), full retail is $300-$400.
Unless you are expecting freight charges of $2300 to the states, you are out of your mind.
Re list for the reasonable proffit price of $350 and it might sell.
Do you homework bud.... *


----------



## BrentP (May 7, 2013)

jd56 said:


> A
> *Not sure why you have an outradgeous over the top price for this bike. Even if this was a complete (with chainguard, chainring spinner, kickback 2spd rear hub...a deluxe model), full retail is $300-$400.
> Unless you are expecting freight charges of $2300 to the states, you are out of your mind.
> Re list for the reasonable proffit price of $350 and it might sell.
> Do you homework bud.... *




Haaahaaahaa.... Good one, John.


----------



## GTs58 (May 7, 2013)

That is strange. I thought eBay bought out KIJIJI years ago. The last time I tried to access that site it was defunct.


----------



## BrentP (May 7, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> That is strange. I thought eBay bought out KIJIJI years ago. The last time I tried to access that site it was defunct.




Not at all. Kijiji is huge in Canada. It must have been something else eBay bought out.


----------



## GTs58 (May 8, 2013)

BrentP said:


> Not at all. Kijiji is huge in Canada. It must have been something else eBay bought out.




Nope, there is no KIJIJI in the US. 

*EBay rebrands U.S. Kijiji site Add to ...*
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/technology/ebay-rebrands-us-kijiji-site/article1366438/


----------



## BrentP (May 8, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> Nope, there is no KIJIJI in the US.
> 
> *EBay rebrands U.S. Kijiji site Add to ...*
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/technology/ebay-rebrands-us-kijiji-site/article1366438/




Interesting...  I didn't realize Kijiji was ever launched in the U.S.  It's the biggest classifieds site by far in Canada.


----------



## Old Man Wolf (May 16, 2013)

*No Kijiji???*



GTs58 said:


> Nope, there is no KIJIJI in the US.
> 
> *EBay rebrands U.S. Kijiji site Add to ...*
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/technology/ebay-rebrands-us-kijiji-site/article1366438/




Whaddaya MEAN there's no Kijiji in the US???
I've got wanted ads for bikes & parts there in the Delaware sector right now???


----------



## bricycle (May 16, 2013)

Tell him when his medication wears off, you'll give him $300/$350.....


----------



## Nickinator (May 16, 2013)

I know stuff is expensive in Canmore, but WTH?? Sometimes I think people just want/need the attention.
Darcie


----------



## Sped Man (May 25, 2013)

The guy must be smoking something. I also was interested in buying one but for some reason lately sellers on Ebay have gotten very greedy. In a way I don't blame them. Ebay is charging them 18% on each sale. Well, I picked this one up at a garage sale. For about 1% of what that guy wants for his. It is only missing two decals, and a reflector. Sorry I don't intend on selling it any time soon. It will be my beater bike.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 12, 2013)

I want some of what he's smok'in!...eh?...Pappy


----------



## krateman (Jun 12, 2013)

jd56 said:


> At least he should hand deliver the bike for that ridiculous price.
> Where do these people get there prices and values from.
> I mean that bike shippment must be $2300 as I assume that is why it is out of this stratisphere.
> 
> ...




Jd, I hear ya. I just got off the Schwinn forums and made a post about some nut who thought a rusty, incomplete '68 Apple Krate could be worth $5,000. if given the right amount of love! Outrageous. This guy with the Spaceliner wants to raise the price by trying to sell this one wayyy high. I guess he feels if he can sell it for that price, other people will follow and raise their prices. What he and many other people forget to think about is, is that if they help raise prices on bikes and parts, they will have to pay those inflated prices, too, sooner or later. I can't stand people like this that raise prices( or try to) for the rest of us Joes out there who don't have deep pockets. Those with deep pockets are too willing to pay higher prices, because they don't want to wait for a bargain! They raise prices for us, too!


----------



## krateman (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm gonna buy one of these. I want to buy the top model. Will I pay $400. for a good-great condition one? Just love those tanklight bikes!


----------

